# Bee stings ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I opened the door this evening to let the dog out and 'WHAM" stepped on a bee. (ouch... son of a biscuit eater )

I went looking for the baking soda, made a paste with water and applied to sting area... and it actually worked quite well.

Do you have a home remedy for bee stings?

Want to share ???


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I always grab a handful of grass and rub it on the sting, the chlorophyll works good for me.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thumper has to carry an epi-pen with him. almost lost him 3 years ago.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've never heard of using just plain grass. (Thanks) I know a number of folks that use dandelion & baking soda. (but the baking soda on its own works well for me)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2119643_use-dandelion-treat-bee-stings.html


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I have used baking soda paste, perfume or rubbing alcohol. I closed a gate one time that had a yellow jacket nest in it. Stung me five times on the face before I got away. Kinda got sick. Usually just hurts for a while except hornets. They hurt for days!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Apple cider vinegar followed by a baking soda paste. Apple Cider vinegar is a slight pain killer if you need that too. Topically that is.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Having raised bees for a long time and growing up around a lot of wasps I have seen and tried a lot of things.

If someone is allergic of course they should consider jumping right to epinephrin or antihistamines. Even for someone without an actual allergy antihistamines do work, of course they have side effects like any drug.

Onions _seem_ to work imo, or vinegar, or alcohol :dunno:

One thing that definitely works is ice/cold water. The only reason I have heard that suggests not to use it is the argument that heat and inflammation is the bodies "natural response" and that it should not be fought. Personally in this case I believe that the heat and inflammation is simply an unfortunate (for us) by-product of the venom and our bodies attempt to fight it. Perhaps that's why it feels good to cool it off.

What I normally recommend now is alcohol to wash the area (and cool it), make sure there is no stinger remaining, then keep it cold for as long as is feasible (at least 10 minutes). Ice can actually be too cold so a towel or similar should be placed between it and the skin but the best bet imo is cold, clean flowing water (like from a well).

I think a part of why a lot of the remedies work is because they do cool down the area to a certain extent.

Part of the reason I think these things are hard to confirm is that every sting is different. Usually I don't even react to a honeybee sting but every so often one hits a certain spot or I am in a certain condition and it swells up and hurts :dunno: Cooling it down always helps though.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Plantain poultice or a plantain salve works well.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

For the family, vinegar wipe followed by baking soda paste....for me, epi pen and hospital.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A cold compress or Ice has always worked for me. I have also chewed Plantain leaves and applied them, which worked well.
As a side note to Plantain, eating one or two of the seed stalks per day will act as a natural, internal Insect Repellant.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> A cold compress or Ice has always worked for me. I have also chewed Plantain leaves and applied them, which worked well.
> 
> As a side note to Plantain, eating one or two of the seed stalks per day will act as a natural, internal Insect Repellant.


That's good to know. I use the leaves as needed but prevention is much better! Thanks!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Instant relief--toothpaste.
And works for burns, too.


----------

